# Dallas Event This Sunday!



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Bumping up...this event is today at Flag Pole Hill.

Traffic alert--if you plan on attending, note that Northwest Highway is under construction and the Goforth exit by Flag Pole hill is not there anymore. I'm not sure if you can turn left from eastbound NW Hwy to Lawther, because of the intersection being taken away so your best bet is to turn left at the Buckner exchange and drive up to Flag Pole Hill (slowly) and try to find parking as best you can. Another alternative is to go north on Audelia, left on Lanshire and proceed slowly (residential street) up Lanshire to the top of FlagPole Hill. Please drive carefully up Lanshire because there are no sidewalks and the area has a LOT of children, runners, cyclists and dog walkers on the sides of the streets.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Bump because the event is today!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*Event not today*

UPDATE

EVENT NOT TODAY--but OCTOBER 1....the training club that sent the notice out got the dates wrong!:doh::doh:

I should have known--this is the training club that we pulled our Barkley out of after the "trainer" told us he could not work with rescue dogs. He then proceeded to pull a small dog up to his waist using the choke chain while the dog and his young owner screamed in horror. I'll know better than to trust them for reliable information. :doh::doh: (oh, and I reported the trainer to the local animal abuse authorities and that trainer is no longer part of the organization).

PS, I cut and paste the email announcement BTW...


----------

